# Our Navy Seals



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of Seal Team 6 decked out in full combat gear and ready for business. This was the team that came into the cave that Bin Laden was occupying and welcomed him to the land of the virgins. Can you imagine the looks on the faces of the terrorists when these guys came knockin???? Their faces are protected from chemical sprayers and also to hide identity. Seals don't like popularity. They are equipped for just about any scenario-they have a sniper with a .50 cal,an artillery stimulation guy carrtying grenades and all sorts of goodies,communication jammers,infra red detection,and a host of other welcoming items. All are medically trained. All can do each others task if needed. Talk about training and being prepared! I'm very proud of these young men and am also very proud that they are protecting us and our families.God bless all in the military and this wonderful country. Thanks Guys! Flatband










Click on image to enlarge.


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

No doubt the SEAL team that took out Bin Laden was pretty ferocious looking but this isn't them. This pic has been widely distributed on the internet as a "real" pic however it is just a pic of some GI Joe type dolls. Check out the link below:

http://nerdpride-cra...&max-results=10


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Much respect to the SEALS but call me a whacko but the story sounds kinda fishy. Especially how the CIA obtained Bin Ladens DNA by staging a fake vaccination day near his compound. This was just in the news last week; here is one of many news links.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/11/cia-fake-vaccinations-bin-laden_n_894987.html


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those guys are the best of the best.


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

and he wasnt really in a cave he was in a million dollar compound...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't know it was being sent all around the internet. It was sent to me by a reliable source so I never questioned it. Heck ,I wouldn't know a Seal from a Sailor but I thought that photo was kind of impressive. At any rate, glad they got him. They must really be something -glad they're on our side!!!







Flatband


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

SlingshotSean said:


> Much respect to the SEALS but call me a whacko but the story sounds kinda fishy. Especially how the CIA obtained Bin Ladens DNA by staging a fake vaccination day near his compound. This was just in the news last week; here is one of many news links.
> 
> http://www.huffingto...n_n_894987.html


Wow, Sean finds a government/military operation fishy - thats such a shock (sarcasm intended). And no Sean I don't care why you find it fishy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

btuer said:


> Much respect to the SEALS but call me a whacko but the story sounds kinda fishy. Especially how the CIA obtained Bin Ladens DNA by staging a fake vaccination day near his compound. This was just in the news last week; here is one of many news links.
> 
> http://www.huffingto...n_n_894987.html


Wow, Sean finds a government/military operation fishy - thats such a shock (sarcasm intended). And no Sean I don't care why you find it fishy.
[/quote]

Just stating what the news reports. Don't read with discernment just parrot what you are told okay. Trillions of dollars trying to solve a problem which after taking a hard and difficult look into exposes this contrived hoax. This whole thing is ridiculous and insulting to anyone yet most are still gullible. The good news is more and more concerned people are waking up. They will definitely need to squash these new people from thinking otherwise. Don't you agree?


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

SlingshotSean said:


> call me a whacko


No need to call you one Sean. Your conspiracy posts have done it for you.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Special Forces?? LIke the ones from Operation Eagle Claw?? Or the "rescue" of POW's from Tay Compound in North Vietnam?? Interesting...
If a multimilionary compound is called a "cave", How do you guys call your houses??
Seals do not like popularity, but pose for pictures that are later posted and sent all over the internet. Don't worry the pictures are sent by well informed anonymous friends.
You are protected from chemical sprayers by wearing skull make up or a skull bandana. I should try that for riots. 
There is a country that creates and arms Franksteins all over the world and later have to spend years, thousands of people and billions of dollars on getting rit of them. Nice and very clever investments...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, this thread is done. I am closing it. If anyone else wants to discuss this further.... use PMs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh no!!


----------

